# Advise on breeders



## rainbow (May 22, 2011)

Hello, before I start can I say what a really helpful and friendly site this seems I have spent far too much time already looking at your fantastic gallery ! 
Since my much loved twelve year old beardie ( bearded collie ) died some months ago I have felt lost without a dog as part of my family and am now ready to buy another dog, Ihave been trying to make a decision as to which breed of dog would be best. I have decided on a cockapoo as all I`ve read seems to fit just what I want, and they are also adorable looking so who could resist. 
I am going to see a puppy next week from Marley cockapoos in Gloucestershire. They seem really helpful and genuine on the phone and fingers crossed all will be good but I was wondering if anyone here has ever had one of their puppies as I am trying to do loads of research before making this huge decision. Also if anyone has any photos of a dog from Marley cockapoos would be grest to see. If anyone can recommend any other breeders they know in the South west that would be interesting to know always feel more reassured if some one is recommended Thanks x


----------



## rainbow (May 22, 2011)

Hi thanks, thats the impression I got too when we chatted on the phone, so difficult though when you are trusting someone with such a huge decision so nice to get some feedback from someone who knows her cheers


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I have copied my post below from another thread but I think it is relevant for you in your search for a healthy happy puppy:-

The choices you must make are whether to buy a rescue dog, a cheap 'back street' bred puppy, a pup from a hobby breeder (some are very experienced and some are not so) or from a licenced professional breeder with testimonials and a reputation to protect. 

We ourselves always recommend that buyers do more than just surf the internet. We say go and view at least 2 if not 3 breeders. Never take your cheque book and be prepared to walk away to give yourself time to think rationally. Any reputable breeder will not do 'hard sell'. We understand that finding the right puppy is paramount to you being a happy owner at the end of the day, happy owners make happy dogs.

Prices do vary but remember there are a lot of costs involved in raising a puppy to the highest, healthiest standard. 
Quality breeding mums carry a premium themselves.
Breeding dogs should have relevant health checks by vets.
Breeding dogs need worming, flea treatment and vaccinating. 
Breeding dogs need good kenneling and vet care.
Breeding dogs need premium food, which costs.
Pups must have the best heated housing.
Pups must be wormed every two weeks from two weeks old.
Pups must be kept clear of fleas, ticks, mites and ear mites.
Pups need best quality weaning food.
Pups must be socialized before they are 8 weeks old.
Ideally pups should be microchipped and have their first vaccination before leaving the breeder at 8 weeks old.

The most important factor you need to concentrate on is which 'type' of cockapoo suits you and your lifestyle best so you must be sure what the adult cockapoo will be like. The purchase price should be secondary. In our experience you get 60% of the end result from mum. So you need to meet and like her too.

Happy hunting. Julia


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

hi rainbow i no thirsa chapman well she has purchased puppies from me is very strict about all eye testing and is a very sound honest lady the only point me and thirsa disagree on is i vaccinate she does not but saying that she may of changed and does it now but a good breeder janice


----------



## rainbow (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Julia, thats great comprehensive information. It can feel such a mine field of decisions and choices. I have already been to see one pup a few weeks ago and sadly had to walk away from the cutest pup as it so didn`t feel right, they didn`t have the mum there and were reluctant for me to see the dad, as well as lots of other things they told me that didn`t seem to add up, it was a horrible experience and so difficult to resist the urge to want the pup even more on an emotional level. My feelings so far are good about Marley cockapoo and I`m going to see them on Sunday so fingers crossed. Thanks again Bridget x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Rainbow ... you've walked away from one pup cos it was nt right so you'll know when you visit Marley, ask questions ( which it sounds like you did previously) you obviously know what you are looking for ( cos the previous did nt meet your standards) and go with your gut ... be confident that you will know .... Im sure you will.
Marleys pups look lovely, they've been around a while, Ive never seen them advertise their pups, so would assume they manage to home the pups they have successfully... if its important to speak to owners you could try Cockapoo Chat or ask Marley if they have references.... but once you've visited I think you'll know..... good luck x


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

rainbow did you go to marleydoodles janice


----------

